# Designing an ergonomic PFS style shooter



## OldWorldCraft (May 26, 2013)

Ergo PFS shooter

Right so this is an in process design it may change as i get testing it.

Cut out on my bandsaw sanded to rough shape with a dremel and hand sanded through 80-240-320-600-800 grit sand papers then a fiirst coat of danish oil.

Let me know what you think everyone.




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

looks promising ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## OldWorldCraft (May 26, 2013)

thanks i put another coat of danish oil on before i hit the sack tonight and i will be out test firing it tomorrow so i will update and put finished images up in the homemade slingshots forum section soon.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

That is Super a Super Pickle Fork Shooter. Yea!


----------



## Ravensbull (Apr 12, 2013)

I agree with DGUI! Very cool take the PFS! Much more, you got commended by the Master himself!


----------



## OldWorldCraft (May 26, 2013)

Thanks guys but after testing it a bit it is a bit clunky so im re thinking this one at the moment. And please forgive the use of the ply wood even though it is baltic birch the good stuff i intend on laminating some real nice wood once i work the design out some more.

Keep checking back as i will be posting updates and new designs soon


----------

